# U.K 2,500



## Team-cycle_1992 (14 Jun 2010)

Hey guys.
The names Sam Ward and im new to this forum stuff so go easy on me!

I am organising and participating in a bike ride around the edge of the uk next year and iwas wondering if anyone had a bike they didnt want?

It would be a great help to my event, i have a bike at the moment but im training with it and i dont think it would last 1 year of training and 2,500 miles after.

If anyone would like to join in with this event too that would be amazing.

If anyone has any questions please, dont hesitate to email me.

Leave your name and ask away



Thank you


----------



## Beardie (21 Jun 2010)

Go to the classifieds section under 'Exchange/Free to good home'. Bear in mind that the principle of 'you get what you pay for' means that you don't get much if you pay nothing for it.

What is wrong with your existing bike that good maintenance won't sort out?


----------



## Team-cycle_1992 (12 Dec 2010)

Beardie said:


> Go to the classifieds section under 'Exchange/Free to good home'. Bear in mind that the principle of 'you get what you pay for' means that you don't get much if you pay nothing for it.
> 
> What is wrong with your existing bike that good maintenance won't sort out?



Hey... Sorry it took me ages to reply... Been busy training and loads of research for the project... Well like I either need donations of a bike, equpiment or I need 2,500 to pay for the whole event.
My bike is a decent bike I think. It's just I haven't really had much time on it lately, so I think that the bike wont last 2,500 miles in a very short time
I am getting kevlar tyres for it and I am upgrading the brakes, getting new gears (Hopefully) and maybe even changing the whole drive terrain.


PM me... You could possibly join too?


----------



## snorri (13 Dec 2010)

Team-cycle_1992 said:


> I am organising and participating in a bike ride around the edge of the uk next year i have a bike at the moment but im training with it and i dont think it would last 1 year of training and 2,500 miles


Why don't you just start the tour? Training is a waste of time, you will get fit as you go. 2,500 miles is not so much in the life of a bike, but I think you should check that mileage, I suspect you have underestimated.


----------



## jay clock (13 Dec 2010)

So you want us to donate a bike or money for you to have a cycle touring holiday? Sorry. No. You could at least make a stab at raising some money for charity if having the cheek to want us to pay for your holiday. Even then I do not donate to those rides where the funds donated pay for the holiday cost. Get a job and save up the cash for what will be a hugely fun ride. THEN raise money for charity and donate 100% of it to the charity.

I am guessing you are quite young so get a bar job, work extra hours and pay for your own holiday

rant over......


As for training, a year of training is madness. Assuming you do some cylcing already just do a fair bit of it over the months up to your holiday, then get pedalling


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2010)

*




* your not Nigerian by any chance.....


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Dec 2010)

I smell kippers.

And something rodent-like.

Sam


----------



## raindog (15 Dec 2010)

Team-cycle_1992 said:


> It would be a great help to my event, i have a bike at the moment but im training with it and i dont think it would last 1 year of training and 2,500 miles after.


"1 year of training and 2,500 miles" is nothing for a bike - just go for it.


----------



## steve52 (15 Dec 2010)

i can smell that smell?


----------



## Klaus (15 Dec 2010)

My advice to the OP: 
you need to provide a lot more detail about yourself and your proposed event. There are loads of people on here with tons of experience around the subject of cycling. And willing to share it with like-minded, but the way you compose your messages is not very helpful to many of us.
By scanning the forums you can already find a lot of information based on the regular events, LEJOG, sportives, audax, touring etc etc.
Perhaps you have been a serious cyclist a while ago and want to get back into it - out yourself!


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2010)

I'll donate a bike.












Just true the wheels a little and and oil the chain and it's good to go.


----------

